# First time bacon attempt.



## Bruce C (Nov 12, 2020)

Had my first attempt at bacon and I think it came out pretty good. I  have been smoking meat for about 25 years and cured and smoked alot of hams and Canadian bacon but hadn't tried bacon until now. I used Pop's brine for the cure. Belly was in brine for 14 days. Removed from brine rinsed and dried. Sliced off a piece to test fry and it was good. Coated outside with black pepper and put in the MES that had been heated to 115°. Filled smoker pan with hickory dust and the AMZN tube with a competition blend of pellets. Let it smoke for 12 hrs. Let it rest until the next day and put it in the freezer for a couple hrs and sliced it up. Fried some up for me and the wife. It came out really well especially for the first time.  I missed getting a picture before I sliced it but here are some of the finished product.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 12, 2020)

looks good! You know store bought will never be the same again!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks excellent!
I love fatty bacon, it’s just more crispy!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks good bruce. Nice work


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like some tasty bacon to me.

JC


----------



## Bruce C (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the comments on the bacon. I'm ready to try some more. Wife doesn't think she wants anymore store bought bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks Great, Bruce!!
That's the same Smoking Temp & Time smoking I use too.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bruce C (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes Bear I meant to note on my original post I was using your smoking method. Thanks


----------

